# Theatre



## angusstuart (Mar 23, 2012)

I love to go to the theatre, my favourite play has to be the adaption of Woman in Black. Scares the wits out of me! Haven't seen the fim yet though. Anyone else like a good show?


----------



## Bill.K (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes, throughout my life I have seen many good shows, whether it be a play, musical, or a reenactment. Musicals would have to be my favorite genre, and have seen many amazing ones. I've gotten to see the Sound of Music multiple times, I saw one my daughter dragged me to, which was amazing, it was RENT. The one I watch most often though is the video version of Chicago and it just makes me so happy. Music was a big part of my life and I'm glad I can still enjoy it.


----------



## AlbertC (Mar 24, 2012)

The wonerful 600-seat theatre (right accross from the cinema!) is a big part of the reason we've decided to retire in a condo downtown. LOVE live theatre, even if it's small local shows.


----------



## AskSBC (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes, I have only just seen Michael Frayn's glorious comedy _Noises Off _in the West End! I recommend it to any in the area!! Unfortunately previews ended yesterday meaning that the cheapest ticket available is 30-odd quid. 
Check it out: http://www.lastminute.com/site/entertainment/event-product.html?skin=engb.lastminute.com&eventID=913465056-1&source=ppc_uk_Google_lifestyle%2Ftheatre_b_%5BShow%5D+Noises+Off%20::%20+cheap%20+noises%20+off%20+%20tickets

SBC


----------



## Elzee (Nov 26, 2012)

My husband has performed in several small community plays in community theaters.  Some of the acting is over-acting and some of it is under-acting but there are some touching scenes and some of the amateur actors are just as good, if not better, than movie stars - in my humble opinion. 

My husband was in a play where he was the villain - this play was the old-fashioned style where the audience is suppose to boo, yell, clap, in other words, participate. But, nowadays, people are not used to live performances and don't always know that they are encouraged to boo, etc. in such a performance. I thought my husband put on a superb performance as a villain when he was trying so hard to get the audience to boo at him. Luckily he is not a villain in real life and I don't boo at him - well, not very often.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 26, 2012)

My favorite show ever was attending the NYC opening of _CATS_ - at risk of sounding a bit light in the loafers, it was a magical evening. That was my idea of how perfect theater can be.

Beside that, many Broadway, Off-Broadway, Off-Off-Broadway (!) and community theater shows later I still enjoy theater but I no longer have the opportunity to attend. I do watch video of live performances, but it isn't quite the same.

But even better than watching was participating. Starting in junior high school I was an amateur magician; in high school I joined the casts of local playhouse productions, continued through college, and even once I became "an adult" I was running around for about 12 years as a pirate at Renaissance fairs. :sentimental:

When you're born with the "bug" you can't get rid of it. Thank Buddha.


----------



## Pearl (Feb 21, 2013)

Going to the theatre is one of my favourite activities. We love to make an evening of it - get dressed up, drinks and canapés beforehand, dinner afterwards. There's nothing like the feeling of watching actors, just a few feet away, interpreting great writing. Cinema and TV cannot re-create the sheer thrill of being a part of good theatre. It is the real blood and guts of storytelling and it touches deep into our subconscious. I have cried in theatres - but never at films or TV productions. I can still feel moved by a great play days later.

Of course, I've seen a few bad productions and performances in my time . . . enough said.

Don't get me started on going to the opera . . . . .if I love the experience of theatre, I adore that of opera.


----------



## R. Zimm (Feb 22, 2013)

The theater scene around us is not that great but we have attended a community theater a few times because a co-worker of my wife is part of it. Most of the plays were enjoyable but at least one was to slow moving for me.

We wanted to support this friend of my wife as she seems to have a low opinion of herself and we want her to know how cool she really is.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 23, 2013)

R. Zimm said:


> ... We wanted to support this friend of my wife as she seems to have a low opinion of herself and we want her to know how cool she really is.



Community theater is an amazing thing - it can really bring you up out of the doldrums and seemingly change your personality for the better. I was always shy, almost cripplingly so, until I started in front of the limelights.

After a while, they couldn't find a shepherd's hook large enough to pull me off stage. In fact, I became such a ham that three Temples in my town put out a restraining order against me.


----------



## R. Zimm (Feb 23, 2013)

That is a good point. It's not just our friend we are supporting but many others too. The quality of the performances was actually much much better than I had thought going in. They do not do original plays so what they do they have to pay for and even though the tickets are not real cheap they are reasonable for the production.


----------



## SeaSparkle (Feb 24, 2013)

angusstuart said:


> I love to go to the theatre, my favourite play has to be the adaption of Woman in Black. Scares the wits out of me! Haven't seen the fim yet though. Anyone else like a good show?




Yesss, I love a good show.
The first Broadway play I attended was Pippin with our highschool theater arts & acting class.  Oh geeze, we even got to go up on stage after the performance as a learning experience.
Did highschool plays & sang in the chorus/backround crowd for Jesus Christ Superstar at a community theater. 
Evita was the last Broadway play (long ago) I had the chance to see.  But, I did take my son into the Christmas Show at Radio City a couple of years ago.

We have several community theater groups nearby, rather good!  The community college invites retired actors/actresses to join their productions.  Last year 'Man of la Mancha' was fantastic, the lead was an ex opera singer. Tri-State Actors Theater (also uses the community college for their plays) has me in their audience all the time


----------



## That Guy (Apr 4, 2013)

Got involved in community theatre (ahem . . . theatRE) when I was younger and enjoyed it immensely.  Soon, I found that working behind the scenes was just as much fun as being on stage . . . and nobody sees you mess up . . .

Gotta say, though, being around actors was both amusing and confusing.  I could never figure out who they were actually being; themselves or a similar facsimile thereof...


----------



## That Guy (Apr 10, 2013)

You know, something I really love is radio drama.  I'm sure you recall listening to all those great shows on the radio when we were kids.  There's a local station that I bet you can stream online, KKUP 91.5FM in Cupertino, CA, that broadcasts old radio drama each Tuesday at 1400HR (that's 2 p.m.) PDT.  Check it out.  I guarentee you'll love it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 10, 2013)

*Here's their main website*, but I don't see anywhere that mentions a streaming feed ... and *Tune-In* doesn't show any streams either. 

Bummer - it looks like a cool station.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 10, 2013)

... and speaking of theaters, there's nothing so sad as a theater that has outlived its usefulness and been allowed to fall into ruin.

*After The Final Curtain* is a site I'm a member of that has amazing photographs and stories about old theaters in the U.S. I wept when I saw what had happened to the old RKO theater in my hometown, where I had so many wonderful moments, but it was good to see that there were plans to have it declared a landmark and re-built.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 11, 2013)

Then . . . there's watching an embarrassingly painful execution of bad acting . . . up close and personal.  It's entertaining in a perverse way but difficult when you're in the front row of a small theatre.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 11, 2013)

Sorry KKUP isn't streaming.  Gonna have to find some internet folks broadcasting radio drama.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 11, 2013)

Archive.org has been a favorite place of mine for a while when I'm looking for old film and audio clips.

Here's their *collection of old-time radio shows* that you can either listen to online or download.


----------



## Pricklypear (Apr 11, 2013)

I love theater and try to get there at least once a year.

My introduction to live theater was Jesus Christ Superstar.  My husband got tickets for our third wedding anniversary back in July of 1970.  It was wonderful.  What a night.  We saw it at Universal Studios Amphitheater in North Hollywood, California.  There were protestors marching up and down carrying signs---the one I remember said "Superstar is Anti-Christ".

Just a couple of years ago a revival performance toured the country.  I didn't get to go but I watched interviews with cast members on local television.  The director of the theater box office said that more than half the tickets sold went to church groups.  My how times have changed.


----------

